
Important: Ugh.. i reversed on myself, for the Kohlberg Commons - adamclayman
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.google.com&#x2F;111448954253951919974&#x2F;posts&#x2F;Rovhc6R5H3d<p>Kohlberg Commons.. something slightly different than the Creative Commons, at least in its Market Maker and Standard Setting Functions. A manner of cutting thru Legislative n-Action Conscientiously.<p>Reach me if You have any objection(s) to this exercise of and thru the Patent System at adam@lifesavers.io. i made the first of two major payments Yesterday as a partial step toward a formal attorney-client relationship with a Patent Law Firm that closes Monday, if i finish getting my Disclosure together in time.<p>Best wishes, and have a restful weekend! i&#x27;ll look out for this week&#x27;s Idea Sunday..and generally reserve some reasonable period of time for Kohlberg Commons Reoptions, as realisations set in about what kind of costs and opportunities are available in a given JUSTice ∱pace.<p>Please feel free to oppose on Your principles.. just please let me know how You think i can adapt or complement Your challenge, in the context of this very difficult reverse synthesis work.<p>Æ
======
adamclayman
Previous Disclosures.. (שבת Shipment)

J014-10月04日 Publication
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAL0qQuK4AY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAL0qQuK4AY)

J014-11月07日 Publication
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9oi2xcLlDU&list=PLMGqoLHXDt...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9oi2xcLlDU&list=PLMGqoLHXDt7yGlHF0RCYe5rR8RfiEzTA7&index=1)

J014-11月14日 Hacker News Publication
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614657)

You'll see in reviewing the videos and the first Hacker News! Entries above
that i was really "gung ho" about dropping IP Rights, for the purposes of
enabling and facilitating sharing without interposing myself too much in the
temporality of the solution, and leaving this to the Commons to Work Out. i
still want to support and stimulate a Competitive Ecosphere in the Commons
tremendously hard, and this Patent might just turn out to be a defensive
patent that's never exercised because the Diverseities are getting so good an
anticipating my mind on applied population ethics that there's no need to use
it, but i won't have the resources to handle and "underwrite" within this
topographic ∱pace, against the retort, "i don't care about the adoption rates
at Our (small, midsize, large) school". There's no achieving Class by Class
coordinated Adoption Rates and Min and Max Targeted Ages, for instance,
without a broader Student Body Conversation, if i don't have IP to cite
against the Diversity that statistically shows low levels of berth
coordination, and testable hypothesis that adoption backlogs can be wiped out
in a Year or Two with civically numerate, well-coordinated "Berth before the
Wedding" action, such that the Berth Child can actually see h|er Adopted
Parents Married, and be part of the Union from the very beginnings. Or, the
Marriage might include a Benediction to the Berth that Will come. Both would
be fundamentally methods of establishing a stable and strong positive outcome
in the Family that settles the backlog, for once and for all, very rapidly.
"Willingness to and interest in Berth" is, on its own, a critical sort
variable for pro-sociality. It's something Diversities were sorting out as of
last Year, and it's something for which a small, modest, early hint of a
threat of a Patent License Retraction, as a result of violating the Covenant
with Humanity that underlies the Patent, might resolve prophylactically.

There's a lot more to say about the æconomic limitations on the exercise of
this Patent, but all that i can say of that is that except for vegan food, i'm
more frugal, in general, than all but a handful of U|S Citizens, and can live
calmfortably on a teacher's or junior ængineer's or quarter-Congressional's
median income salary. i'm not going to be rent-seeking here. i just want to
make sure this domain of invention, as it affects and effects life, is
exercised properly, and that Educational Curricula form around it that make
the most of this unique opportunity to reset expectations on a Common and
Uncommonly Calm'ing Learning Platform.

Note: The Utility Patent Application is Restricted to the U|S. All Patent
Claims in any Other Countries were deliberately sacrificed to facilitate
Calm'petition, Local, and Hybrid ex-U|S Interanacional Adaptations. Any U|S
Applications undertaken today or before on Creative Commons rather than
Kohlberg Commons Reliance Claims can reach out to me for rapid settlement,
which i imagine will just be forgiveness, further encouragement to invent and
participate, and ∱1/per unit/year licensing fees from this moment onward, at
the Institutional Level, with excesses over costs donated to Give Well or Give
Greater, to whatever extent Our Capitolizers will believe possible in lieu of
or having returned some profits in exchange for any financing risk they're
taking on.

Again, my apologies. i believe this is legal what i'm doing,and am and will be
proceeding in good faith with the calm⁴unity as best as i know how, unless/
until better challenges and logics emerge. If You have any doubts or questions
about the STewardship, please address them to me at adam@lifesavers.io.

If i don't hear from the Calmunity with objections by the End of the Month,
i'll take it that We're in good conscience and getting this Patent Issued and
in the Kohlberg Commons together, with Æ serving as the Instant Stewarding
Trustee, with my friend from 上海, Cao Fu, also listed as Inventor.

Æ

